# Good area to move to?



## djrickyb (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi all.
We are looking to move within the next month or so from Lanzarote.
Where, in your opinion, is a decent area to move to that’s within 10 miles (16km) of Gibraltar?
Thanks


----------



## roniebabes (Mar 27, 2008)

*Moving*



djrickyb said:


> Hi all.
> We are looking to move within the next month or so from Lanzarote.
> Where, in your opinion, is a decent area to move to that’s within 10 miles (16km) of Gibraltar?
> Thanks


In my opinion, if you are used to lanzarotte, (we used to live in Paphos) - do not move inland - personal opinion only. W live inland and are looking at moving to the coast soon - we also go to Gib a lot. Everyone can give you opinions, someone can come online in 5 minutes and disagree with me - no problem - but there is a great deal I miss living inland - we are hoping to move to the Estapona area soon.
take Care


----------



## djrickyb (Dec 17, 2008)

roniebabes said:


> In my opinion, if you are used to lanzarotte, (we used to live in Paphos) - do not move inland - personal opinion only. W live inland and are looking at moving to the coast soon - we also go to Gib a lot. Everyone can give you opinions, someone can come online in 5 minutes and disagree with me - no problem - but there is a great deal I miss living inland - we are hoping to move to the Estapona area soon.
> take Care


I know what you mean, we used to live in Paralimni and worked in Ayia Napa and the coast was only 5 mins down the road.
Same here.


----------



## roniebabes (Mar 27, 2008)

*Great minds.....*



djrickyb said:


> I know what you mean, we used to live in Paralimni and worked in Ayia Napa and the coast was only 5 mins down the road.
> Same here.


I am pelased that someone agreed with me - thanks!
I know that everything in life, especially personal opinion is relative but you do miss the atmosphere. I was brought up on the Kent coast, then Paphos, the Isle of Wight now COIN - can I say more?


----------



## djrickyb (Dec 17, 2008)

roniebabes said:


> I am pelased that someone agreed with me - thanks!
> I know that everything in life, especially personal opinion is relative but you do miss the atmosphere. I was brought up on the Kent coast, then Paphos, the Isle of Wight now COIN - can I say more?


Southend-on-sea, Westcliff-on-sea, Paralimni, Playa Del Ingles, Malia, and now Puerto Del Carmen.

Notice a pattern?


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*good area to move to?*



djrickyb said:


> Hi all.
> We are looking to move within the next month or so from Lanzarote.
> Where, in your opinion, is a decent area to move to that’s within 10 miles (16km) of Gibraltar?
> Thanks


Whilst I can not advise you where to move to. I am interested as to why you are moving from Lanzarote, home of the crazy scott, if he is still alive. We used to holiday often there, and only stopped because, it became to hilly for my wife as her ailments got worse. whether in winter was good. griz


----------



## djrickyb (Dec 17, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Whilst I can not advise you where to move to. I am interested as to why you are moving from Lanzarote, home of the crazy scott, if he is still alive. We used to holiday often there, and only stopped because, it became to hilly for my wife as her ailments got worse. whether in winter was good. griz


The weather is still pretty good but the tourist situation is not.
We have seen a steady decline in tourist trade over the last three years.
The "official" figures do not exactly reflect this but more and more people are staying at "all inclusive" which, naturally, is killing local trade.

A good example is the small, Irish, bar in which my partner works in.
Last year on New Years Eve the bar took around €1500.

This year they took €800.

Takings are down around about 50% on the same period as last year.
This is a trend that is seen all over the island.
I am a DJ and I have only had my mobile ring once in the last two months!
Last year I had 3 regular nights plus "cover" nights every week.

If you are looking for an area which is not too "hilly" then look at Matagorda and Costa Teguise.
Both are reasonably flat.
If the need be then you can hire a motorized wheelchair for a reasonable price, so I believe..... or an electric bike!

I love this island but we all need to work to be able to live.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

djrickyb said:


> The weather is still pretty good but the tourist situation is not.
> We have seen a steady decline in tourist trade over the last three years.
> The "official" figures do not exactly reflect this but more and more people are staying at "all inclusive" which, naturally, is killing local trade.
> 
> ...


Are you sure its gonna be any better on the Mainland??

jo x


----------



## Debian (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is in your area requirements, but I've heard that Tenerife is a nice place to live.


----------



## roniebabes (Mar 27, 2008)

I am now speaking from personal experience - I HAD to leave Cyprus for exactly the same reasons that you have outlined. I am a UK qualified teacher of Science & Maths and I was earning such a low wage that I was doing 5 hrs of private tuition a week and working at weekends and school holidays in a sandwich bar for £2 an hour - it wasn't fun! I decided to go back to the UK, (got as far as IOW), spend 11 months there, sad, cold, miserable, taxed and my hubby and I saw that what we SHOULD have done is not to go back 'literally' but to move 'on', remaining in the type of environment that we liked, a warm Med climate so off we went again, re-packing etc... meeting great people like Jojo along the way.
This isn't Cyprus, no more than it will be Lanzarotte for you but it is a compromise NOT a defeat - you try your best and when you are over here, (near Gib) and we have moved down to the coast - we can meet up in my favourite bar in Gib (The Tunnel) and raise our glasses!!!


----------



## djrickyb (Dec 17, 2008)

roniebabes said:


> I am now speaking from personal experience - I HAD to leave Cyprus for exactly the same reasons that you have outlined. I am a UK qualified teacher of Science & Maths and I was earning such a low wage that I was doing 5 hrs of private tuition a week and working at weekends and school holidays in a sandwich bar for £2 an hour - it wasn't fun! I decided to go back to the UK, (got as far as IOW), spend 11 months there, sad, cold, miserable, taxed and my hubby and I saw that what we SHOULD have done is not to go back 'literally' but to move 'on', remaining in the type of environment that we liked, a warm Med climate so off we went again, re-packing etc... meeting great people like Jojo along the way.
> This isn't Cyprus, no more than it will be Lanzarotte for you but it is a compromise NOT a defeat - you try your best and when you are over here, (near Gib) and we have moved down to the coast - we can meet up in my favourite bar in Gib (The Tunnel) and raise our glasses!!!


I don't see it as a defeat, merely the next episode.
I'm not getting any younger and I'm looking for some stability that's why I thought to try and get a job in Gib with a contract.


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

Depends what skills you have I guess.


----------



## djrickyb (Dec 17, 2008)

Hurricane said:


> Depends what skills you have I guess.


Before I left the UK in 2000 I was a Systems Information Manager for the NHS so any office based work would be good.
I think I'd be quite happy working in a call centre.

Mind you I am also a qualified Masseur and Reflexologist as well!!!


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

djrickyb said:


> Before I left the UK in 2000 I was a Systems Information Manager for the NHS so any office based work would be good.
> I think I'd be quite happy working in a call centre.
> 
> Mind you I am also a qualified Masseur and Reflexologist as well!!!


Well you could try the health clinics in Sotogrande, there are loads of spas and clubs there......


----------



## djrickyb (Dec 17, 2008)

Hurricane said:


> Well you could try the health clinics in Sotogrande, there are loads of spas and clubs there......


Ah! Good advice, thanks.


----------



## Debian (Jan 3, 2009)

djrickyb said:


> I don't see it as a defeat, merely the next episode.
> I'm not getting any younger and I'm looking for some stability that's why I thought to try and get a job in Gib with a contract.


Have you thought about becoming an entrepreneur?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

djrickyb said:


> I think I'd be quite happy working in a call centre.


So would I - the question is - WHERE ARE THESE?. Many "English" call centres are now in INDIA - Many Spanish ones in the Americas. 

A lot of European centres used to be in Holland as so many are polyglots. I am aware of a couple of IT call centres that were moved to Spain though, about 4 years ago. Salaries were halved. I'm told they're now looking at Slovakia. Guess why!

In a prior life I did do some support work with Gib companies. Many were (despite having convincing profiles and capital) very short lived - 2 years max. I'm not saying ALL Gib is like that. But be cautious and look for LONG established companies. Or get in at start-up and understand that that nice salary may be short lived.

Almost every non-Spanish entrepreneur I know has suffered or failed in Spain (except those who lived off their own countrymen). Those who have succeeded are basically living as native Spaniards and so integrated they basically ARE Spanish (except for their names).


----------



## djrickyb (Dec 17, 2008)

Debian



Debian said:


> Have you thought about becoming an entrepreneur?


Huh?


Chris.
I actually meant Customer Service for one of the online gaming companies.
I understand that having more than one language is an advantage, but I live in hope.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

djrickyb said:


> Chris.
> I actually meant Customer Service for one of the online gaming companies.


I did wonder. Will be interesting to see what you find.


----------

